# Oh What a beautiful cold winter day... but i'm not complaining..



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2020)

Fun shooting today 


 

 

 

 

 Because I'm Free!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 20, 2020)

That was worth going out in the cold! That first one is particularly nice, so is the second one - I like the B&W striped wingspread. Good timing on the last one too getting the wing outstretched.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2020)

Wow!  You’re on fire with the birds lately.  They are all great but the first and last are tremendous!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 20, 2020)

Wow! These are fantastic. Love the third one.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 20, 2020)

Lovely set..........


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> That was worth going out in the cold! That first one is particularly nice, so is the second one - I like the B&W striped wingspread. Good timing on the last one too getting the wing outstretched.


Thanks Sharon.. It definitely was a great photo shoot day.. ending with seeing a big hawk.. too bad I was not a little closer but still captured him enough..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely set..........


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Wow! These are fantastic. Love the third one.


thanks so much


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow!  You’re on fire with the birds lately.  They are all great but the first and last are tremendous!


thank you..lol.. glad you liked them


----------



## Winona (Jan 20, 2020)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 20, 2020)

Great set, love the last shot!


----------



## weepete (Jan 21, 2020)

Great set! 2 is my favorite.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 21, 2020)

Wow brill shots, see you running master class soon


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2020)

Winona said:


> Awesome shots!


Thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2020)

weepete said:


> Great set! 2 is my favorite.


my favorite too so far! thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Wow brill shots, see you running master class soon


I doubt that but thanks for kind words


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Great set, love the last shot!


Thank you...


----------



## PJM (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice!  You did have a good day.  I like the background snowfall.  It really adds to the image for me.  #1 for me.  Is that a snowflake on his beak?


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2020)

PJM said:


> Nice!  You did have a good day.  I like the background snowfall.  It really adds to the image for me.  #1 for me.  Is that a snowflake on his beak?


thanks yes it is.. it was snowing big flakes..


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 21, 2020)

Well done!

First and last in set for me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm assuming you shot these in manual, they're great shots! I like #3 the best also and i'd say you were lucky it was snowing, it's a plus!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> I'm assuming you shot these in manual, they're great shots! I like #3 the best also and i'd say you were lucky it was snowing, it's a plus!


Thanks Kirk


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> Well done!
> 
> First and last in set for me.


Thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2020)

woody is back.. awesome bird for practice


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 22, 2020)

I think I like #2 of the original group best. You're spending time very well!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think I like #2 of the original group best. You're spending time very well!


thank you.. just trying to practice them in flight or at least with wings out..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 22, 2020)

You have the birds well trained! they're practically posing for you. Nice photos you're getting. 

I'm not much of a wildlife photographer. Had robins in a nest on the downspout, took pictures of the mama feeding the babies; they were getting bigger and one of them just fell out of the nest! I still got the picture even though inside I was going - oh! it just fell out!! lol Then it walked around looking all soft and fuzzy and later I got pictures of the mama bird following it and feeding it a worm, etc. They can be fun to watch. 

Usually I have no luck, I think the birds etc. just sit out there and laugh. As soon as one of our white squirrels shows up all I have to do is think I'll get the camera and it ducks into the bushes. I have gotten some bunny shots, as long as I'm quiet enough.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you Sharon.. by the way my name is Elizabeth.. I do not know how to put this on the post and have it stay there for each post..i use birdseed and suet and they come swooping down on and off through the day.. I have a dog that watches for the birds while I get my coat..lol.. this past hour he was watching this squirrel.this guy was kind of cute.. looking discreet as he munched on berries

 . you mention white squirrels.. how awesome.. never saw one..


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 22, 2020)

Another nice photo! I like the touch of color with the berries. 

I don't remember ever having seen white squirrels til the past several years; apparently they've been in the region for some time, just not around here til more recently. I still do a double take when I see one; last time was at the post office and there I sat, with no camera, as it perched on a railing twitching its tail because of a dog, then went up a tree, onto a roof, and over the house...

As far as adding your name, on your profile page you should be able to add it there so it will show up on the left side or bottom of your posts. I joined and did mine so long ago, I forget how... one of the other regulars or mods on here could tell you.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> Another nice photo! I like the touch of color with the berries.
> 
> I don't remember ever having seen white squirrels til the past several years; apparently they've been in the region for some time, just not around here til more recently. I still do a double take when I see one; last time was at the post office and there I sat, with no camera, as it perched on a railing twitching its tail because of a dog, then went up a tree, onto a roof, and over the house...
> 
> As far as adding your name, on your profile page you should be able to add it there so it will show up on the left side or bottom of your posts. I joined and did mine so long ago, I forget how... one of the other regulars or mods on here could tell you.


thank you.. well if you ever see the white squirrel again I hope you have your camera...


----------

